# What's wrong with being self taught?



## Manok (Aug 29, 2011)

The only teaching I've ever had in music was 4 years in highschool with a program that a local college ran. That was 20+ years ago. Anytime I mention the fact that I am largely self taught online, I'm essentially told I know nothing, and shouldn't bother. So I generally just don't say anything anymore about it. I'd put my knowledge of music up against anyone who spent the time and effort required for a doctorate in music. So, I ask why the stigma against self teaching? I mean after all one of my accomplishments is having learned Noctuelles by Ravel, so I can't play all that badly if I can manage that. What would I have gotten that I couldn't have gotten the various routes I've taken to find out stuff on my own?


----------



## Vasks (Dec 9, 2013)

From the attitude that exudes by some of your statements, I would think it would be fruitless to even try to sway you.

But I would merely say that the number of fine musicians that were or are self-taught is fairly low in number; which therefore suggests it is not the route most should take. If you're one of those rare birds that took that route and succeeded, well then there's nothing "wrong" for your being self-taught.


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

What’s wrong with being self-taught? Others may have been discouraging because they know what it takes to play well. So it would probably depend on what one is trying to accomplish. To do anything well in music, to be truly excellent, often requires years of study, and depending on whether it’s composition or playing an instrument, it can sometimes take a lifetime to correct a misconception or unlearn faulty technique that could have been easily corrected in the beginning, without having to reinvent the wheel on one’s own, with a proper teacher or instruction. It can save time, frustration and heartache.

But if one only has a casual interest in such areas, it probably doesn’t matter. What you have accomplished on your own is wonderful, and you should be applauded. But it’s also possible you could have learned the Ravel much faster and easier with experienced guidance. It’s not discussed enough how so many of the great performers have apprenticed themselves as students to renowned teachers and other great performers in matters of technique and interpretation. Even performers of genius have rarely escaped the need for it. So whether to be self-taught or not probably depends on the drive to find out just how good one can be and not leaving this world with regrets.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think you could go quite a long way by yourself especially with all the materials available now on the internet. So those online critics are being a bit presumptuous. I learned the rudiments in music theory basically from a book my piano teacher gave me to study, and got an A in the conservatory theory exam. But that is just the basics. 

On playing piano, if you record and playback you may note some things to improve on, but sometimes, a teacher can hear stuff you may not notice yourself. 

If I was at the end of the tunnel, I might be able to say how much %-wise you can learn adequately on your own, but comparing with a doctorate in music may be presumptuous on your part.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

Playing an Instrument! You can get into bad habits trying to learn an instrument without a teacher and a teacher will save you time by appropriate guidance and can see things that you are not doing well, sure you can learn theory reasonably well but again a teacher can test you on the spot, even just a couple of hours a week would be very beneficial. Also with a teacher you will be able to experience playing with others which is a must if you are new to music.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

Most great composers were largely self taught. Fact.


----------



## Dan Ante (May 4, 2016)

ArtMusic said:


> Most great composers were largely self taught. Fact.


That is interesting which ones do you have in mind?


----------

